# Drop G on a 27" guitar



## James B (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey I was wondering if 10-46+68, would be tight enough in drop G/G#. Would the 27" scale be able to keep the strings tight enough? My strings go through the back. Would that set be considered balanced? I am going to get this guitar set up in a shop and I don't want to waste my money.


----------



## oneblackened (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah, you'd be fine with a 68. I could do with just a little more tension in G on my 25.5", which I have a 10-14-19-28-38-48-66 set on. I might use 10-48, but I just like tension higher on the bass side than the treble side.


----------



## James B (Feb 24, 2012)

I was thinking about a 49+68 instead, might just wing it with the 10-46+68 and see how it turns out. Nice to see more people from Boston on these forums.


----------



## McKay (Feb 25, 2012)

.68 wouldn't be enough for me. We play in drop G, I use a .74 on a 26.5 scale guitar and the other guitarsit uses a .80 on a 25.75 scale 6 string.


----------



## shaggydogJV (Feb 25, 2012)

I use a .62 on my 26.5" scale for G and it offers just under the tension that I would like.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Feb 25, 2012)

74 on a 26.5-27.0" would be perfect for me!

I use a 70 on my PRS SE Mike Mushok model which has a 27.7" and it allows me to tune to Drop-G# PERFECTLY! Sometime, I push it and try tuning up to Drop-G#, but it ends up worrying me because of the tension.


----------



## James B (Feb 25, 2012)

Exactly I'm trying to find the right string tension to allow me to have G and G# without over doing the gauges. Too high of a gauge and I can't get the grooves and tone I want and I find bending annoying.


----------



## SammyKillChambers (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm currently using Drop G on my 27", and i've used Drop G# on it before, and it holds perfectly


----------



## oneblackened (Feb 25, 2012)

James B said:


> I was thinking about a 49+68 instead, might just wing it with the 10-46+68 and see how it turns out. Nice to see more people from Boston on these forums.


Yeah, good to see other people from Boston.


----------



## James B (Feb 25, 2012)

SammyKillChambers said:


> I'm currently using Drop G on my 27", and i've used Drop G# on it before, and it holds perfectly



well whats your set up?


----------



## Winspear (Feb 25, 2012)

70 will be good with a 49.


----------



## James B (Feb 25, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> 70 will be good with a 49.


I'm not sure how to check but would that set be considered balanced? As in equal tension on all strings, or progressive?


----------



## McKay (Feb 26, 2012)

James B said:


> I'm not sure how to check but would that set be considered balanced? As in equal tension on all strings, or progressive?



Here's what we're using for drop G (works fine for G# too):

24.75 inch scale 6 string

Drop G

A 16
E 22
C 30
G 42
D 54
G 80

26.5 inch scale 7 string

Drop G

D 11
A 15
F 19
C 28
G 38
D 52
G 74

That's all worked out so that the strings are all tension matched. They feel great.


----------



## F-417B (Feb 27, 2012)

James B said:


> Hey I was wondering if 10-46+68, would be tight enough in drop G/G#. Would the 27" scale be able to keep the strings tight enough? My strings go through the back. Would that set be considered balanced? I am going to get this guitar set up in a shop and I don't want to waste my money.



You're right. Longer scale+string-thru bridge accumulates enough tension for tune 1 whole step lower (the string set that you are saying is excelent for drop A)


----------



## no_dice (Feb 27, 2012)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't a string through body irrelevant to scale length and tension since the tension is between the bridge and nut?


----------



## cwhitey2 (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes they are tight enough.

I play in G with a pair of .59's


----------



## JosephAOI (Feb 27, 2012)

I play in Drop G as well with a regular 10-46+59 set on a 25.5" Ibby 7. Lee from BOO plays with a 56. Feels great for me.


----------



## oneblackened (Feb 27, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> I play in Drop G as well with a regular 10-46+59 set on a 25.5" Ibby 7. Lee from BOO plays with a 56. Feels great for me.


How the actual fuck does he use a 56 in Drop G 
That seems like it'd be like spaghetti, considering a 66 is too light for G on a 25.5"...


----------



## no_dice (Feb 28, 2012)

oneblackened said:


> How the actual fuck does he use a 56 in Drop G
> That seems like it'd be like spaghetti, considering a 66 is too light for G on a 25.5"...



I've got a .066 for my low G on my 25.5" and it's... acceptable, but definitely not preferable. A .056 for G is unimaginable to me.


----------



## tonechasers (Feb 28, 2012)

try 70,54,36,24,18,15


----------



## James B (Mar 1, 2012)

a 15? I like my bends man.

Edit: also using a seven


----------



## JosephAOI (Mar 4, 2012)

oneblackened said:


> How the actual fuck does he use a 56 in Drop G
> That seems like it'd be like spaghetti, considering a 66 is too light for G on a 25.5"...


 That was my first thought when he told me that but now that I have a 59 for G, I actually really like the feel of it. It really gives you just enough tension to have this great bouncy feel in your strings.

This is also considering that I loved my 12-60's in Drop B on my 6 string too so I'm sold on lighter gauges now. But for generally standard tension, I would say a 70 is about right.


----------



## kylendm (Mar 4, 2012)

I used .62 for a G# and it was plenty for us at practice lastnight. Then again you can't get a UV7 to play bad.


----------



## F-417B (Mar 5, 2012)

You're right. Baritone scale+String-thru bridge=Enough tension for tune down 1 whole step.


----------



## Jason_Clement (May 27, 2012)

I have a 26.5 inch guitar. If I got a 10-74 8 string set and thru away the 64, using the 74 for a G# would this be okay for drop G# tuning?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 27, 2012)

Jason_Clement said:


> I have a 26.5 inch guitar. If I got a 10-74 8 string set and thru away the 64, using the 74 for a G# would this be okay for drop G# tuning?


Yes.


----------



## Azathoth43 (May 27, 2012)

I use:

D=.009
A=.012
F=.015
C=.022
G=.028
D=.038
G=.052

This is on 27". Feels great to me.


----------

